# Long Three Chinese or Japanese?



## kenpofighter (May 17, 2008)

After destructive twins in long three, I am wondering how many of you do the wrist grab section more along the lines of the Chinese version (the more circular movement) or the Japanese version (the more linear movement).  I have seen more than one way of doing this section but they all seem to be either more Chinese or Japanese, since that is what this system is made up of.  And if you believe one way to be more correct than the other please explain why.


----------

